# root @ localhost



## oldputz1990 (26. April 2007)

Hallo!

Ein freund hat sich einen Laptop gekauft.

Jetzt hat er ihn eingeschaltet.

Es werden am anfang die üblichen Dinge gecheckt.

dann steht da:

root @ localhost

jetzt weiß ich aber nicht, wass ich da eingeben soll.


Ist das überhaupt ein grafisches Linux?

Danke!


----------



## ishino (26. April 2007)

Was Du da siehst ist eine schlichte Shell (vermutlich Bash). Was Du da eingeben solltest hängt stark davon ab, was Du gerne tun möchtest. ;-) Davon abgesehen gibts kein "grafisches" Linux. Linux ist immer noch 'n Kernel, ohne das Zeug drumherum. Du kannst es ja einfach mal drauf ankommen lassen und


```
startx
```

eingeben. Mit ein bißchen Glück erscheint dann Dein "grafisches Linux". Vorzugsweise sollte man das nicht als root, sondern als normaler Nutzer (den Du vorher anlegen mußt) tun.


```
man useradd
```


----------



## Anime-Otaku (27. April 2007)

Oder, wenn er sich es einfach machen will, installiert er sich Ubuntu, da es stark für Anfänger konzpiert ist.


----------



## Navy (27. April 2007)

Hat er vielleicht schon, nur in einer Minimalkonfiguration. Was sagt denn "cat /proc/version"?


----------

